# Parentheses Fuzz



## StrangepedalsNYC (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi everyone!
Been building pedals for a little while but never got around to joining the forum and posting here. This is the parentheses fuzz with a few changes. I had a few tropical fish and mica caps from another project so I swapped them in.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 8, 2020)

Hell yeah huge enclosures! Nice work!


----------



## mywmyw (Feb 8, 2020)

very cool


----------



## Tomnyhc (Feb 8, 2020)

those LEDs look rad


----------



## StrangepedalsNYC (Feb 8, 2020)

Tomnyhc said:


> those LEDs look rad


Thanks ! I think I got those bezels from pedal pcb a while ago but I can’t find them anywhere else.


----------



## Barry (Feb 8, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 12, 2020)

Lookin' gooooood.  You know it's permissible to shorten the transistor leads, right?


----------



## tcpoint (Feb 13, 2020)

Nice build.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 13, 2020)

Looks great love the enclosure.


----------

